# W2K8: Can web site: No browsing



## johnseptellion (Nov 14, 2009)

*Subject : W2K8: Can Ping web site, Cannot browse internet*

I had to move two servers from a different lab. After the move, we can not access any URL.

I can ping ip address on the network as well as ping web sites. This means name resolution is working as expected. I searched for similar issue and reset the ipaddress using netsh int ip reset reset.log, ipconfig /dnsflush and other suggested steps. One thing I noticed is IPV6 enabled where as IPV4 being used for configuring the IP address.

Any suggestions to fix it?

C:\Users\administrator.IOP>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ibmx3550-us123
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : nam.eng.company.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nam.eng.company.com
we.company.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Local Area Connection - Virtual Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5E-40-CA-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6452:646a:9c76:fbd9%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.4.112(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.4.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318775646
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-4D-58-68-00-21-5E-40-CA-6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.0.11
172.17.0.10
172.17.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom BCM5708C NetXtreme II GigE (NDI
VBD Client) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5E-40-CA-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d2e:f94d:25fb:e6b3%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.4.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.4.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285221214
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-4D-58-68-00-21-5E-40-CA-6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.0.10
172.17.0.11
172.17.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{69230D15-D96F-4157-ACA2-26426315721F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\administrator.IOP>

C:\Users\administrator.IOP>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.53.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.53.100: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=42
Reply from 74.125.53.100: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=42
Reply from 74.125.53.100: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=42
Reply from 74.125.53.100: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=42

Ping statistics for 74.125.53.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 28ms, Average = 27ms

C:\Users\administrator.IOP>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Users\administrator.IOP>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.45.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=44
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=44
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=44
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 66ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 66ms
Thanks
John


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is it only for Google or any web site? I am wondering why you have two adapters showing with the same IP address? It appears that the DNS is resolving to an IP address. Try nslookup using the DNS server listed there and see if they resolve the name.

Can you put the IP address returned from the ping into the browser and get to Google?


----------

